# Logo Question!!



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

I just redesigned my logo (pictured below) and I'm wondering if it looks too much like the target logo. I'm going to apply for a trademark soon and i would rather not waste the $325 filling fee.

thanks


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

No looks ok clean easy did not remind me of target at all 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Just Breathe (Aug 14, 2010)

I had no thoughts of the 'Target' logo come to mind on the first look until you mentioned it possibly looking like the 'Target' logo. And now every time i look at the logo i have a hard time not thinking of Target. 

I'm no lawyer, but I'd say it's contestable, however not necessarily so. 

Visually, the only difference btwn your logo and the target one is that yours has the slanted bar on the right side.

Seems more like a derivative work than a redesign. I would scrap the whole thing on the basis that it even remotely resembles another company logo. That's just me though. I like all my designs to be strictly exclusive like that.


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

Just Breathe

the thing is that it started out as an outline of what is not filled in with black. In that intial stage it looked nothing like the target logo. But in that form its too complex, so i simplified it. This is the result and i quite like it and definitely dont want to scrap it. Also the fact that target logo is red should play a role. 

thanks for the input


----------



## vaughanjohnson (Aug 6, 2010)

Just look thru the database. It's worth it if you have to pay $325 everytime you want to try to register. It will take a couple of days of just looking, but will save you some $$$$$.


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

vaughanjohnson

I'm not really concerned with what's in the database. What worries me is that Target is a corporation and if there is a conflict with them i'll burn in an instant.


----------



## Just Breathe (Aug 14, 2010)

virginco - i see. It looks good though. Like i said earlier, at first sight, i thought nothing of the 'Target' logo. I think that's where it counts the most -if the average person has the tendency to confuse it with the 'Target' logo (or some other established entity). 

Before you file for it, just be sure to get final opinion of the attorney that deals with these type of things on the regular. If they don't foresee there being a likelihood of ,then i would def go for it!


----------



## vaughanjohnson (Aug 6, 2010)

Just talk to a lawyer. You will pay an extra $200.00, but better that having target coming after you.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

There are only a few answers we can ever give to the question "Will this logo cause me problems / be contested?"

1. Yes.
2. Possibly.
3. Maybe.

No-one on this forum is ever qualified to answer "No.", so the only useful answer we can give you is "Yes." (useful because it saves you paying a lawyer $200 to say the same thing).

In this case, I'd say this one is a "Possibly."

Which means I agree that your options are either talk to a lawyer, or scrap it and move on.


----------



## a000molecules (Jul 3, 2010)

Does Target really have the target sign protected? It seems like something that should be public domain as it was around before Target.


----------



## mediapress (May 9, 2010)

hi there

Try http://seeklogo.com/; it comes with AI File's, you can just edit what ever looks like.
But yeah you're design good a like it simple and readable.
Cheers


----------



## REAMS (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely didnt think of Target until you mentioned it. It should hold up on its own considering its not for a company like Target and its unique enough standalone. Im not an expert but it seems fine.


----------



## VeniceTShirt (Dec 11, 2010)

My answer is no. What I'm seeing in an A in black, with a circle in the middle. You are using geometric shapes in your logo, and those cannot be copyrighted. It's black and their is red, and as a000molecule mentioned, a target or a double circle is not the property of Target, nor the letter a. You're clean


----------



## AbeToonist (Mar 20, 2007)

No "Target" logo Similarity, rest assured.

"Target" wasn't even close to what I thought when I first saw your logo, and as a matter of fact, I'm gambling a stamp that you might have trouble trademarking it as is. The US Copyright Office (I'm assuming you're from the US) is very particular about trademarking things that look suspiciously like letters of the alphabet.

Otherwise, big corps. would already own the Alphabet, and charge for publication of any written word.

It Sounds Crazy, I Know, but Lobbyists make crazy things happen.


----------

